# Int 574 info



## valuetrucking (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking at buying a Int 574 tractor. Im not a tractor guy, so I found this great forum
The tractor started up with no major problems (hasnt been started in 2 months)
steering has some play but tractor seemed to operate as it should.
Is there anything I should check, that usually gives problems?
Thanks


----------



## jackson101 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the 2500, which is pretty much the same thing. Does this unit have hydrostatic trans. (two pedals on the left) or gear trans.? I'm really happy with mine. Only been running it for about a month, but works great.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

I also have a int 2500 like was said its the same as the 574,had it for a year now,love it.i just replaced the alternator and water pump.it has the int 2050 loader on it and will move material fast. Love it


----------

